# 2021 S-Works Epic Evo Failures (JRA, seriously, I was JRA).



## CGriffen (11 mo ago)

So, I was "just riding along" on a very light blue trail, on some chattery rocks and heard some odd noises (including an odd snap sound). Shifting went to **** and on and on....back at the trail head a bit later (under a mile) trying to figure out my shifting (XX1 AXS) and rolled to a trail head bike shop (Santos) to check my B-Adjustment that has some disease that prevents SRAM from keeping itself well adjusted...that is when I saw it.....broken swing arm!

Local dealer had the warranty claim submitted right off.....well, Specialized sends the wrong color swing arm, no chain guard (and I guess you cant buy em)...does not return emails or calls and on and on and on....

So, my S-Works brethren (and others). Seen any other failures like this? I am thinking that this section may actually be a lug from the cross brace. The whole thing with the seat stay flex is kinda new...but not "that new"....

(Edit: the new swing arm....WICKED light. It is stunningly light....we thought box was empty).


----------



## litany (Nov 25, 2009)

I’m surprised specialized even sent you a replacement at all. Congrats! You squeezed some blood out of a stone!


----------

